# BBW romance



## tinamarie0427 (Feb 7, 2014)

I admit it. I'm a sucker for a good romance novel. I love a glass of wine and a night with the kindle lol. And it's even better if the leading lady is BBW but it is so hard to find quality material. And especially BBW novels that aren't about losing the weight.

Anyone have any favorite books or authors?


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 8, 2014)

Just Deserts is a good one


----------



## samb07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Check out Angela Verdenius


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 17, 2014)

when i first got married my mother in law was seriously into debbie macomber. i read a couple that she passed along. they were pretty good. light reading. would recommend them.


----------

